# Warning Letter From Employer



## Mr.Petrovsky (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello!

I hope I can get some advice on this case.

I have received a very exaggerated warning letter from my employer and they are pushing me to sign it. What are my options? Is there a way to avoid signing it?

Kindest regards,

A lost expat!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

What reason(s) have they stated in the warning letter?
Refusal to sign it won't probably make things any better for you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Of course you don't have to sign a letter that they are giving to you.
Just tell your employer that you will be showing it to the MOL before you will sign it.
If you have time - take it to the MOL and open a case,
If your employer is harassing you - and you are not doing anything wrong - then the MOL will normally support you and advise your employer to back off.
If the relationship with your employer has got to the stage where they are issuing serious warning letters - you also need to look for another job.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Signing it is a good HR practice. Basically, it just confirms it has been given to you. Unless the acknowledgement states that you are also confirming you have understood and agree to the contents of the letter. Even if you don't sign it and it's been given to you, the chances are it will stand as a warning on your record. If you feel so strongly, you need to consult the MoL.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Signing it is a good HR practice. Basically, it just confirms it has been given to you. Unless the acknowledgement states that you are also confirming you have understood and agree to the contents of the letter. Even if you don't sign it and it's been given to you, the chances are it will stand as a warning on your record. If you feel so strongly, you need to consult the MoL.


Hi,
From the tone of the OPs post - it seems like the company are trying to make them sign a warning letter that confirms an exaggerated account of what they are alleged to have done wrong.
If the OP then signs acceptance of this account - it would make it nearly impossible to open a case against the employer at MOL in future.
The MOL would obviously believe that the employee is really badly in the wrong and would side with the employer.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, From the tone of the OPs post - it seems like the company are trying to make them sign a warning letter that confirms an exaggerated account of what they are alleged to have done wrong. If the OP then signs acceptance of this account - it would make it nearly impossible to open a case against the employer at MOL in future. The MOL would obviously believe that the employee is really badly in the wrong and would side with the employer. Cheers Steve


You can sign and write that you confirm you have received the letter but that you do not agree to the contents therein. But, if a warning letter has been issued, it's been issued, regardless of whether it's been signed to acknowledge receipt. I agree with what you're saying about MoL though.


----------



## Mr.Petrovsky (Aug 6, 2015)

It is really heart-warming, the amount of support and advices I have received from you guys.
I didn't want to get anywhere near that letter because of the way it amplifies my mistakes and the involvement of company lawyers in writing it. the content feels like getting life sentence for jaywalking! I believe my best option is to consult a MOL lawyer and to start looking for a job. Thank you so much for these suggestions and for your sympathy.


----------

